# The best 4x4 and 5x5



## Mike Crozack (Nov 28, 2010)

I have and eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5, and they aren't as good as i expected, im looking for the best 4x4 and 5x5,
which cubes are the best?


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4 - Maru/Dayan, but the X-Cube isn't out yet.
5x5 - V-Cube if you have the money, YJ/Ghost Hand if you don't


----------



## avgdi (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4: Dayan/MF8, Mini QJ, Maru (I'm not sure if you can still buy them)

5x5: I think V-cube.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4- For me, mini QJ.

5x5- V-cube by far.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4: I recommend the Dayan however I've heard good thongs about the ShenShou as well

5x5: V-Cube. I'm hopefully ordering mine today


----------



## BigSams (Nov 28, 2010)

Didn't people say V4 is coming out early next year? Personally I'll wait till then to get that and V5.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4 - you have to decide if you'd prefer to do a Pi mod otherwise deal with misalignment issues or have crazy pops.
Maru, YJ and Shenshou will misalign and/or have fairly crappy double layer moves (I need better wording for this.
Dayan/MF8 if you want to deal with pops.
X-Cube will be release soon though so it might be worth waiting.


5x5 - everybody says V-5 however out the box it sucks. It take a lot of solves before it looses up and you're probably going to want to do the corner mod (sand down the bumps so it's not as clicky). In the words of Comic Book Guy 'Worse cube design feature EVER'.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Don't expect anything new from V-cube, unless you want to be disappointed, so don't bother waiting. 
4x4 Either Dayan, Maru, or wait for the X-cube. (Maybe Mini QJ, but there have been a lot of horror stories about that recently.)
5x5 V-cube.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4: Wait for the X-cube to release in the next few months, it looks better than anything else.
5x5: V-cube or any other V-cube Knock off.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 28, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> 4x4 - you have to decide if you'd prefer to do a Pi mod otherwise deal with misalignment issues or have crazy pops.
> Maru, YJ and Shenshou will misalign and/or have fairly crappy double layer moves (I need better wording for this.
> Dayan/MF8 if you want to deal with pops.
> X-Cube will be release soon though so it might be worth waiting.



The ShenShou 4x4 doesn't misalign.


----------



## Juju (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got a new YJ 5x5 today, this thing pops like CRAZY. I'm not even speedsolving it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 28, 2010)

Juju said:


> I just got a new YJ 5x5 today, this thing pops like CRAZY. I'm not even speedsolving it.


Which one did you get?


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 28, 2010)

I have felt good YJ's and bad Yj's mostly they pop lot.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 29, 2010)

4x4-X Cube, Maru, ShenShou
5x5-YJ or Ghosthand


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 29, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> The ShenShou 4x4 doesn't misalign.



My bad. Looks like a V mech from the pics so I made an assumption.


----------



## Juju (Nov 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Which one did you get?


 
I got the v-cube mech white and black one. They are both pretty much the same. They are smoother and looser than V-cubes out of the box, but they pop all the time unless you're super careful.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Dec 1, 2010)

Juju said:


> I got the v-cube mech white and black one. They are both pretty much the same. They are smoother and looser than V-cubes out of the box, but they pop all the time unless you're super careful.


 
For 1/3 of the price, you shouldn't expect it to be amazing, more so than the v-cube


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 1, 2010)

4x4: Maru
5x5: V-Cube


----------



## Reisen Bunny (Dec 1, 2010)

In my opinion:
V cube 5
Mini QJ or Large QJ 4x4


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

Does anyone know if Maru 4x4's can be purchased anymore? And if so, where?


----------



## maggotcuber (Dec 2, 2010)

avgdi said:


> Does anyone know if Maru 4x4's can be purchased anymore? And if so, where?


 
you can get them on ebay
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=maru+4x4&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## souljahsu (Dec 2, 2010)

I went on the Maru website and sent an e-mail to them, and they send me the cube.


----------



## unirox13 (Dec 2, 2010)

souljahsu said:


> I went on the Maru website and sent an e-mail to them, and they send me the cube.


 
as in sent you the cube for free? or did this email also include money changing hands in some way or another?


----------



## maggotcuber (Dec 2, 2010)

unirox13 said:


> as in sent you the cube for free? or did this email also include money changing hands in some way or another?


 
And where did you get the email?


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 2, 2010)

bigbee will sell you some if you PM him about it. He couldn't openly sell them in his store anymore but he can still sell them.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## hahahaha (Dec 6, 2010)

I know this is too late to say, but there are loads of threads about new 4x4s and threads about 5x5s. seems like Mike Crozack is quite new to this forum (newer than me), so i might as well just say it. 

Anyone might think i'm talking gibberish though .


----------

